# Possible to Buy StewMac Tools in Canada?



## Geert van der Veen

Hi Everyone,
I have been slowly getting into doing some very minor repair work on my guitars, and am currently looking for a way - if there is one - to buy StewMac tools here in Canada (I am in Toronto) so that I do not have to pay the frustratingly high currency conversion and shipping rates involved in ordering directly from StewMac.

Is it possible to buy StewMac tools in Canada, either online or in a physical retail context?

I have had a look around online and cannot find anything, and I also do not think that the other tools that I have looked at online (which are similar tools to the StewMac fret dressing file that I want )will work as well for me. 

See link below for the tool I am talking about.

I would be grateful for any help that you can provide.

Many thanks,

Geert

Fret End Dressing File | stewmac.com


----------



## Hamstrung

No Stew Mac Canada if that's what you're looking for however Heinl in Toronto has Luthier tools. 
fret-files | Product categories | Geo. Heinl & Co. Limited


----------



## Guest

USA for the free shipping only. Not Canada.


----------



## AlBDarned

Hiroshima Yasuri Fret End Dressing File - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Merlin

Player99 said:


> Stew-Mac has a yearly fee subscription deal for $52 CAD. It gives free shipping for a year. They say it also includes other secret deals and discount %ages but if one was buying a number of things it would be a good thing to spend $52 on.


Interesting - I was not aware of that.

I've ordered some tools from SM - notably their nut files, which are excellent.

For other tools, I often check Lee Valley Tools here in Canada, or Amazon.


----------



## Guest

Merlin said:


> Interesting - I was not aware of that.
> 
> I've ordered some tools from SM - notably their nut files, which are excellent.
> 
> For other tools, I often check Lee Valley Tools here in Canada, or Amazon.


My mistake, US for shipping only. All the other benefits would be there. But not the shipping, which is the only one that counts. I am on their email list and I am sure it was free to Canada as well when I got the email about it some time ago. But I just called them to clarify and it is not for Canada.


----------



## Silvertone

Player99 said:


> My mistake, US for shipping only. All the other benefits would be there. But not the shipping, which is the only one that counts. I am on their email list and I am sure it was free to Canada as well when I got the email about it some time ago. But I just called them to clarify and it is not for Canada.



It's never been for Canada. I remember when it started and made a quick note of that. It's called Stew MAX and it's about $US40 for free shipping for the year. Every time I go to the USA I have a shipment from Stew Mac sent to where ever I am. Lee Valley is starting to stock Luthiery tools so check there first. Philadelphia luthiery is another store that is relatively cheap from the US. Guitar Fetish is a very inexpensive supplier but most of which you get what you pay for.

Cheers PEter.


----------



## Smylight

Have a look at Solo Guitar Gear, here in freezing Canada. They've been stocking up on a nice selection of basic but good quality tools recently. There there's Guitars and Wood in Portugal. Same quality stuff as StewMac, often the exact same stuff, only muuuch less expensive (check rulers, files and aluminum fret radius blocks...) and shipping isn't as expensive as from StewMac to Canada.


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz

There is also Crimson Guitars in the UK that sells luthier tools


----------



## Tarbender

There is also Philadelphia Luthier Tools but they are also in US$. As mentioned above, Lee Valley also has some files and assorted luthier tools.

Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies Guitar building tools and parts


----------



## Guest

Did anyone mention JAPARTS?

JAPARTS


----------



## Yamariv

Tarbender said:


> There is also Philadelphia Luthier Tools but they are also in US$. As mentioned above, Lee Valley also has some files and assorted luthier tools.
> 
> Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies Guitar building tools and parts


I deal with these guys all the time, top notch service and great tools for a very fair price. If you email them with a question they usually respond within an hour. I'm putting in another order tomorrow. No affiliation, just a repeat happy customer.


----------



## Smylight

Yamariv said:


> I deal with these guys all the time, top notch service and great tools for a very fair price. If you email them with a question they usually respond within an hour. I'm putting in another order tomorrow. No affiliation, just a repeat happy customer.


Love these guys too. Great service and very fair prices, no ripping-off on shipping.


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tarbender

FYI Philadelphia Luthier Tools has 15% from the 23 to 26 November for Black Friday!


----------



## Silvertone

Tarbender said:


> FYI Philadelphia Luthier Tools has 15% from the 23 to 26 November for Black Friday!


I do not see that on their website?? I even tried to check out with a cart loaded. Where did you see this? Was it USA only? Thanks.

Regards Peter.


----------



## Tarbender

Yes, I received an email with a code but unfortunately I've deleted it. I'll try and source it out and post it when I find it.


----------



## Guest

Tarbender said:


> Yes, I received an email with a code but unfortunately I've deleted it. I'll try and source it out and post it when I find it.


Take your time.


----------



## Guest

Silvertone said:


> I do not see that on their website?? I even tried to check out with a cart loaded. Where did you see this? Was it USA only? Thanks.
> 
> Regards Peter.


Enjoy 15% off everything in our store from Friday, November 23th to Monday, November 26th. That's 4 days to save! Enter coupon code "*BLACKFRIDAY2018*" at checkout.


----------



## Lincoln

These are really nice files from a Canadian source. They come in small, medium, and large. They might do the job for you.

Fret Dressing File, Small (R=1mm)


----------



## capnjim

I would buy with confidence from Lee Valley. They always have great stuff.


----------



## truegryc

It's been a while since this thread was active, but thought I'd add it for the next person: Next Gen Musical Ltd in Ottawa has a lot of components and tools - Canada's #1 Parts Source For DIY Musicians - Next Gen Musical Ltd. - I've ordered from them and been very happy.


----------



## sulphur

Solo has stuff available too... https://www.solomusicgear.com/product-category/luthier-tools/

Notched and straight edged, among a few other items here at Neck Check... Neck Check Guitar Repair Tools, Luthier Tools Supplies


----------



## THRobinson

Lee Valley Tools has some guitar stuff now, SOLO Guitars has tools.... in the USA, Philadelphia Luthiers has a good selection and shipping is reasonable, no import fees, and this weekend they have a 15% off sale, which they have often on holiday weekends.


----------



## Latole

AlBDarned said:


> Hiroshima Yasuri Fret End Dressing File - Lee Valley Tools





https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/instrument-making-tools/76032-hiroshima-yasuri-fret-files


----------



## FatStrat2

Surprised that eBay hasn't been mentioned as an alternative source for high quality German and Japanese luthier tools (including StewMac). You'll almost never find off-the-shelf tools of that quality in Canada and if you do, they'll ring you out to dry.


----------



## Twisted Metal

I have bought from all three...Solo, Philadelphia and Lee Valley.....no problems with any....I can vouch for the Hosco stuff and the Hiroshima files.....in my opinion you get what you pay for; there is a lot of cheap guitar tools elsewhere but you're better buying quality tools in the long run.


----------



## Xevyn

Anyone know what the shipping times for StewMac are like right now? I signed up for the StewMax membership last Nov and my first couple orders took 6-8 weeks (one was deemed lost and a 2nd shipment sent out) and since then I've been buying from Solo or Lee Valley. However, there are a couple of items I really want to get from StewMac before my membership expires (don't think I will be renewing) but was just curious if the shipping times are still as bad as they were back in May or earlier?


----------



## Silvertone

I've been getting things around 4 - 5 weeks, somewhat consistently. If you pay the extra shipping it comes within a few days but that is usually an extra $25 or so. I had not noticed any change in shipping times pre-COVID vs post-COVID. I had the opposite of a lost shipment. Maybe it was yours? LOL I receive two packages on the same day with the same order number on the front. But inside was someone else's order. I contacted Stew Mac and they told me to keep it.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## sulphur

Xevyn said:


> Anyone know what the shipping times for StewMac are like right now? I signed up for the StewMax membership last Nov and my first couple orders took 6-8 weeks (one was deemed lost and a 2nd shipment sent out) and since then I've been buying from Solo or Lee Valley. However, there are a couple of items I really want to get from StewMac before my membership expires (don't think I will be renewing) but was just curious if the shipping times are still as bad as they were back in May or earlier?


For that shipping deal membership, they end up routing the order half way around the world, somewhere in Europe.
How that is possibly less expensive is beyond me. There's a thread about it in here somewhere.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Stew-Mac, like Mastercraft, doesn't make any tools. They buy tools that are rebranded with their logo. Good tools mostly, they order unique tools to their specs sometimes, sometimes unneccisary unique tools, but there is no Stew-Mac tool factory.


----------



## Silvertone

Jim DaddyO said:


> Stew-Mac, like Mastercraft, doesn't make any tools. They buy tools that are rebranded with their logo. Good tools mostly, they order unique tools to their specs sometimes, sometimes unnecessary unique tools, but there is no Stew-Mac tool factory.


Who does? Stew Mac is to Guitar Building as Lee Valley is to Woodworking. There are very good useful tools and then there are ridiculous gimicky tools. Generally their quality is very good. The customer service is extremely good. Their selection is also very good. Some other places offer free shipping on certain $$$ amount. Stew Mac does not but not really a big deal as if you live in Canada it's generally not free. They have enough selection, I wish they had more, where it makes sense IMO to stock up your wish list and either pay the extra for expedited shipping or have the long wait for the "free" Stew Max shipping. I have had the Stew Max for a number of years and it is well worth it for me.

Having said all that I would always try and look at NextGen or Solo or another Canadian supplier first.  

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Xevyn

Silvertone said:


> I've been getting things around 4 - 5 weeks, somewhat consistently. If you pay the extra shipping it comes within a few days but that is usually an extra $25 or so. I had not noticed any change in shipping times pre-COVID vs post-COVID. I had the opposite of a lost shipment. Maybe it was yours? LOL I receive two packages on the same day with the same order number on the front. But inside was someone else's order. I contacted Stew Mac and they told me to keep it.
> 
> Cheers Peter.



Thanks...I may go ahead with an order then. I've checked Solo and Lee Valley for something comparable to the 6" fret leveler and medium 3 corner dressing file but haven't been able to find anything similar. Not to mention that they also sell the FR intonation key for $10 less than Solo..just have to wait a month or so to get it 

Otherwise, I've been really happy with the Hosco stuff from Solo and the Yasuri fret end dressing file from Lee Valley


----------



## Smylight

Xevyn said:


> Thanks...I may go ahead with an order then. I've checked Solo and Lee Valley for something comparable to the 6" fret leveler and medium 3 corner dressing file but haven't been able to find anything similar. Not to mention that they also sell the FR intonation key for $10 less than Solo..just have to wait a month or so to get it
> 
> Otherwise, I've been really happy with the Hosco stuff from Solo and the Yasuri fret end dressing file from Lee Valley


About the FR tool… it only works with original FR trems so make sure that's what you have. I adjust a fair number of FR each week and very rarely does this tool get out. I also have the Skyscraper thingy and it's just as rarely useful. I have had a StewMax account since it became available in Canada and never looked back. Just make sure to order several weeks in advance as shipping can be very slow at times. Small packets typically come in faster as they are often handled by Canada Post our side of the border. I've had some come in after a relatively fast two-week delay lately. I typically order stuff about twice a month as the smaller packages come in faster.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Xevyn

Smylight said:


> About the FR tool… it only works with original FR trems so make sure that's what you have. I adjust a fair number of FR each week and very rarely does this tool get out. I also have the Skyscraper thingy and it's just as rarely useful. I have had a StewMax account since it became available in Canada and never looked back. Just make sure to order several weeks in advance as shipping can be very slow at times. Small packets typically come in faster as they are often handled by Canada Post our side of the border. I've had some come in after a relatively fast two-week delay lately. I typically order stuff about twice a month as the smaller packages come in faster.
> 
> 
> Pierre
> Guitares Torvisse


I was planning to use it on a FR 1000 which I was told it would work with (specifically a EVH Wolfgang Special). I figured for $17 with the 15% off sale right now it was worth trying but if it isn't any better than setting it manually maybe I should skip on it?


----------



## Smylight

Sorry, I can't help here, not sure if the key would work on the 1000 series. It's really designed for the original series so I wouldn't bet the house on this.


Pierre
Guitares Torvisse


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I think the Floyd Rose was designed so techs with a full head of hair can experience pattern baldness pulling their hair out adjusting them...lol.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Jim DaddyO said:


> I think the Floyd Rose was designed so techs with a full head of hair can experience pattern baldness pulling their hair out adjusting them...lol.


Oh, they're not so bad. The Red Bishop Accu-Locator is by far the best Floyd intonation tool though - I never liked The Key. It works with damn near every Floyd variant out there and it does it well.

On topic, I've bought tools from Wood To Works, Solo Music, JAParts and Next Gen with great experiences for all of them. Wood To Works is usually my preference, though. Great prices and ludicrously fast shipping. JAParts is unique in that they can get you literally anything from Japan (Gotoh, Hosco and the like), assuming you're okay with how long direct order from the land of the rising sun takes.


----------



## Xevyn

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Oh, they're not so bad. The Red Bishop Accu-Locator is by far the best Floyd intonation tool though - I never liked The Key. It works with damn near every Floyd variant out there and it does it well.
> 
> On topic, I've bought tools from Wood To Works, Solo Music, JAParts and Next Gen with great experiences for all of them. Wood To Works is usually my preference, though. Great prices and ludicrously fast shipping. JAParts is unique in that they can get you literally anything from Japan (Gotoh, Hosco and the like), assuming you're okay with how long direct order from the land of the rising sun takes.



Thanks, I'm going to bookmark all those sites! Solo is within driving distance but I'll definitely keep those other sites handy for stuff Solo doesn't have.

Regarding the Red Bishop - any recommendations of where I might find this in the GTA or is Amazon my best bet?


----------



## DC23

This thread is very timely! Can anyone recommend which tool manufacturers would be most reliable from a manufacturer's standpoint? I've gotten so frustrated reading differing opinions / reviews on something so simple as the straightness of a notched straightedge and fret rocker! I'm trying to learn a little more about setting up my guitar and don't want to buy inferior tools if they're not going to do the basic thing they are supposed to do.

Skyscraper vs. Stew Mac vs. Philadelphia Luthier Tools vs. Elmer Guitar vs. Amazon?


----------



## FatStrat2

I find it difficult finding quality tools on Amazon, their tools appear to be 95% Chinese junk. I usually go on eBay and search for "made in Germany" or "Japan" and end up finding very reliable tools. Like from Japanese made Hosco, good stuff.


----------



## sulphur

DC23 said:


> This thread is very timely! Can anyone recommend which tool manufacturers would be most reliable from a manufacturer's standpoint? I've gotten so frustrated reading differing opinions / reviews on something so simple as the straightness of a notched straightedge and fret rocker! I'm trying to learn a little more about setting up my guitar and don't want to buy inferior tools if they're not going to do the basic thing they are supposed to do.
> 
> Skyscraper vs. Stew Mac vs. Philadelphia Luthier Tools vs. Elmer Guitar vs. Amazon?


The outfit I linked to earlier in this thread, Neck Check are used by a guitar tech that I follow in YT and he isn't going to use junk.


----------



## Xevyn

FatStrat2 said:


> I find it difficult finding quality tools on Amazon, their tools appear to be 95% Chinese junk. I usually go on eBay and search for "made in Germany" or "Japan" and end up finding very reliable tools. Like from Japanese made Hosco, good stuff.


Yep I've stopped looking at the tools on Amazon and have been really happy with the Hosco stuff as well. I also purchased a notched straightedge from Solo and it seems to be decent. For a fret rocker I've been using the G.M.I Tools one that I bought last year and so far so good. The StewMac fret kisser looks really good too but it's quite $$$.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Xevyn said:


> Regarding the Red Bishop - any recommendations of where I might find this in the GTA or is Amazon my best bet?


Not sure about the GTA, I bought mine straight from Red Bishop themselves. They're the guys behind Luminlay, so if there's a shop or dealer local that sells Luminlay stuff they should be able to get one for you.


----------

